# Bear Country



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Hunted fairly high for grouse today, given how little snow we've had and how warm it's been. Ran into more snow than I expected, and the birds were acting funny. I crossed several tracks where the birds were running, then apparently flushing wild. Here's an example, this one ended near the base of a tree:










I also ran across lots of bear tracks. I've seen the signs up there, but not tracks until today:










I'd just about given up, as there wasn't enough cover that birds were going to hold for a point. But, I heard some birds flush as we got lower, and Heidi was in the area. When I got close, she was pointing a bird in a tree. I flushed it, but missed. It flew into a nearby tree, so I flushed it again with a stick. I managed to hit it, for maybe my last grouse of the year:


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

That's one FINE lookin' gun. The bird's not bad either. Please keep the pictures coming!


----------

